# Tilt&trim works great under no load, not well under load



## Wvhunteradkins (Jun 26, 2018)

It is as the title states. My tilt and trim works very well when there is no load on the engine, or very little load. I can get on plane very fast with it trimmed down all the way but as you probably guessed I can not trim up to raise rpm and speed once I get on plane. Could this be a weak pump or does the system need to be bled? Thanks in advance


----------



## DaleH (Jun 26, 2018)

Try filling it, see link below, which also includes bleeding info:

https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=43922&hilit=Fill+trim+tilt

Report back and let us know your results, as that helps the history here!


----------



## eshaw (Jun 26, 2018)

Dale, I've been messing around with a t/t unit off a mercury, a 1999 for a 40 horse outboard. I've been trying to find something on line that tells me what each of the big set screws is for. Do you know of a diagram or something that explains each of them?


----------



## Wvhunteradkins (Jun 26, 2018)

Will check fluid and check for any leaks when I get home. Thanks I will let you know


----------



## DaleH (Jun 26, 2018)

eshaw said:


> Dale, I've been messing around with a t/t unit off a mercury, a 1999 for a 40 horse outboard. I've been trying to find something on line that tells me what each of the big set screws is for. Do you know of a diagram or something that explains each of them?


I used to ... but sold that motor. Check the OB Forum, as you can download OEM service manuals for that OB motor.


----------



## nccatfisher (Jun 26, 2018)

Wvhunteradkins said:


> It is as the title states. My tilt and trim works very well when there is no load on the engine, or very little load. I can get on plane very fast with it trimmed down all the way but as you probably guessed I can not trim up to raise rpm and speed once I get on plane. Could this be a weak pump or does the system need to be bled? Thanks in advance


 What motor do you have? There are a select few that have power TILT but aren't actually power trim. They don't have enough power to tilt one under load.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 26, 2018)

As stated above.....What engine are we talking about?????

You can have low fluid (which is probably the case) a leaking O-ring, seal, valve, or a weak pump motor (which you should be able to tell).
Some systems have a single ram for everything and some have dual rams for trim and a separate ram for tilt..which do you have?


----------



## Wvhunteradkins (Jun 30, 2018)

Sorry guys been a little busy here lately. The wife and I finally had our little girl. Healthy as a horse! Mom did well also. But the tilt trim is a cmc power tilt and trim system. This is what it looks like. It has one ram. The engine is a 40 horse Johnson on a 17 ft jon with one of those dolphin tail looking plane helpers. If I tilt it all the way up, as In when it limits out and the engine is nearly lateral, it has a hard time tilting back down. You have to let it set that way a minute almost like the pump is cavitating. I’m pretty sharp with mechanical things but have not dealt with hydraulics a lot.


----------



## nccatfisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Most likely low fluid or air in system. Check level, or call their customer service. They are very good to do business with. Here is the owners manual for it unless someone put the incorrect size one on there. 
https://www.cook-mfg.com/pt-130%20owners.pdf


----------



## Wvhunteradkins (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks that is helpful I wasn’t sure what oil or quantity it held so that should tell me. I will get on it soon as I can thanks again


----------



## Zum (Jul 1, 2018)

Nothing to add on the CMC.
Congratulations to you and your wife on the birth of your child.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotodd (Jul 5, 2018)

Check the fluid level in the actuator. Better yet, replace it with ATF (dexron 3 is fine) and filled to the proper level; and try again. IF old fluid has water in it, plan on buying a new actuator as CMC does not sell parts to fix it. They'll sell you a new actuator or a whole new CMC unit but not a single part for the actuator. That has always been sore spot with CMC. I have one in the shop that has bad brushes in the motor. Simple fix. $400. Brushes come with a new actuator :x :x 

And the sad part is, I can't find a single motor anywhere that I can source the brushes. I've even had the brush plate at an electronics shop for over a year so he could find something-but no luck.


----------



## nccatfisher (Jul 6, 2018)

turbotodd said:


> Check the fluid level in the actuator. Better yet, replace it with ATF (dexron 3 is fine) and filled to the proper level; and try again. IF old fluid has water in it, plan on buying a new actuator as CMC does not sell parts to fix it. They'll sell you a new actuator or a whole new CMC unit but not a single part for the actuator. That has always been sore spot with CMC. I have one in the shop that has bad brushes in the motor. Simple fix. $400. Brushes come with a new actuator :x :x
> 
> And the sad part is, I can't find a single motor anywhere that I can source the brushes. I've even had the brush plate at an electronics shop for over a year so he could find something-but no luck.


 I have got them at a local starter/alternator repair shop twice. I have no idea what they are but they must be fairly common. When I walk in with them he just goes back and gets a set.


----------



## turbotodd (Jul 8, 2018)

nccatfisher said:


> I have got them at a local starter/alternator repair shop twice. I have no idea what they are but they must be fairly common. When I walk in with them he just goes back and gets a set.




Can you do the boating community a favor and post up a part number and brand for the brushes, or the plate assembly-however you're getting it?


----------



## nccatfisher (Jul 8, 2018)

turbotodd said:


> nccatfisher said:
> 
> 
> > I have got them at a local starter/alternator repair shop twice. I have no idea what they are but they must be fairly common. When I walk in with them he just goes back and gets a set.
> ...


Next time I go by there I'll ask them what they are.


----------

